# Polls should be fixed.



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

I think.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> I think.


What if someone deliberately voted for the third one? 











[action=Ivan]voted for the first one, just for the record. [/action]


----------



## Michael (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, that's a trick option.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 20, 2008)

I voted option three because your a Pats fan


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2008)

This site is looking spiffy now! :toff:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2008)

seems to be working fine


----------



## yevetz (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------

